# Anyone tried the new Google Chrome browser?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just downloaded it and it is pretty cool.

Google Chrome


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I've used it since the beta came out, and I'm LOVING it!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I tried it and for some reason it doesn't display web pages properly. I'm not sure if it's the browser or a setting on my computer. Here's an example:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I use Chrome for 'the Shack' right now, and it displays fine. If your window is too narrow it moves the logo and advertisements like in you image. I believe IE does this too?

edit: Just checked. IE would rather you miss half the page than display it like that. Might be due to programming of the page?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

A friend suggested Chrome to me a while ago, but it requires XP or Vista to run and I'm still using Windows 2000 Pro. When an operating system is working for me I don't change until I *have* to!:rofl:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... I know what you mean. I stuck with 2000 for the longest time, but finally upgraded to XP.

Mike... it looks like it is not even handling 1024 resolution. Are you running 1024 and do you use our (Fixed Width 1024) style?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes on both counts. No problems with IE7.

Edit: Found the problem. The browser window wasn't fully maximized.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That will do it every single time. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In IE7 I used ieSpell as my spell checker and it doesn't work with Chrome. In Chrome when you misspell a word all you get is a red underline but no suggestions for the proper word. Is there a spell checker like ieSpell for Chrome?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> In IE7 I used ieSpell as my spell checker and it doesn't work with Chrome. In Chrome when you misspell a word all you get is a red underline but no suggestions for the proper word. Is there a spell checker like ieSpell for Chrome?


Perhaps Aspell or SpellJax would work.:dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Click the *Tools *menu







.
Select *Options*.
Click the *Minor Tweaks * tab.
Click the *Change font and language settings *button.
In the 'Fonts and Languages' dialog box, click the *Languages* tab.
You can adjust the following settings at the bottom of the dialog box:
*Turn the spell-checker off* 
Deselect the 'Check spelling' checkbox if you don't want to see red squiggly lines underlining misspelled words.
*Change the language for the spell-checker dictionary*
Select your preference in the 'Spell-checker language' drop-down menu. It may take a few minutes to download the selected dictionary and for the updated setting to take place.
 
Click *OK *.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just joined the Google Chrome Forum. I see a few themes and hopefully some help in a few areas. I can't seem to get my FF info to import. I also would miss synchronization.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I tried Chrome and wasn't impressed with it. That and the EULA scared me. Basically it says that Chrome can send all your browsing information back to Google and there's nothing you can do about it. So any searches, the pages you visit, etc are all fair game.

I'm sticking with FF, with Adblock Plus and Flashblock. Hassle free internet browsing.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

Been using Chrome for a few days now and I like it...seems to be a lot snappier than FF3 or IE7. I do miss the spell check that actually works though.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I tried Google Chrome back in September when it first came out.

I trade stocks on Scottrade. Their stock trading platform uses your internet browser to some extent. Once I downloaded Chrome and identified it as my default browser, my stock trading screen would periodically turn to molassas, that is to say it became very slow. I tryed to close all my stock positions a day or two after installing crome and I couldn't get the trading screen to accept and send the order. As you can imagine, my blood pressure must have gone through the roof. My sell orders didn't go through. That evening I uninstalled Chrome. The next morning I was able to sell those positions without any issue for more than what I would have gotten the previous afternoon.

Although this turned out to be a happy story, had the market gone the other way and it had cost me a large bundle, I'd be looking for blood.

I think that eventually they would get that problem resolved, but I'm not likely to give it a second chance on the computer that I buy and sell stocks with. On another computer, I might give it another shot.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow Jim... that could have been disastrous... :yikes:


----------



## dh2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I'd stuck with XP...

... a couple of difficulties I've encountered with setting-up my new Popcorm Hour A-110 can be placed squarely at Vista's door.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I tried Google Chrome back in September when it first came out.
> 
> I trade stocks on Scottrade.


Yeah, I tried Chrome a few weeks ago, and it sure isn't ready for primetime quite yet.

It simply does not handle secure sites (read stock platforms) very well at all. Many secure sites simply specify that they'll only accept FF or IE7.

Chrome did seem quite fast, but they've got a way to go before they match FF or IE.

brucek


----------

